# Atwood crappie



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Hit Atwood last night for crappie they hungry only 10 keepers tho.lotsa 9 inchers went through 6 dozen minnows.but it was a fun night


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea, those shorts can run you out of minnows fast. Seems to me some days you can't get away from the undersize crappie. At $2.25 a doz minnows I hope a gig/tail will work as good.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Yah it spendy but they still fun to catch


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

I have noticed the Crappie at Atwood have been running bigger this year then in previous years. Anybody notice that or am i getting lucky?


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree. A nice average crappie size at Atwood. Wife and I hit 4 spots in 2 hours this evening and got only 2, then spot five yielded 16 more in about 45 minutes. Minnows 16" under bobber close to shore on a steep shoreline. Guess ya gotta move around. Surface temp was mostly 65F.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I also agree on that its not like years ago when you caught nothing but small ones . I might even go down Friday morning since the weekend looks crappie lol .


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Any theories on why they are running bigger this year?


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fisherman Fred said:


> Any theories on why they are running bigger this year?


I think it would be due to the locust hatch last year. All the fish were stuffed with them last year.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Fished Atwood 2nite all crappie were small 1 keeper n a few nice gills but we let em swim again


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When they are on like that and they are running on the small size - I like to try different jigs to see what there reaction is instead of wasting minnows on them. Sometimes you also just have to move to another spot just to get away from the bait robbers.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone hit Atwood this week?


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

I went last night off the Bank. Caught 3 nice Saugeye and 5 Nice Crappie. A couple still had eggs in them.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Fished off the Bank last night, caught 21 Keeper Crappie. They are moving in.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

I figured they would be done with spawn. Crazy weather has things messed up this year.
I may head down tomorrow and see what we can get. What were the Crappie hitting on Fisherman Fred ?


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

Atwood was pretty good Wednesday evening. Wife and I caught 41 in 3 1/2 hrs. Minnow about 4 feet under bobber near wood but not tight in the wood. Water temp mostly 65F. About half of them had full roe sacks. Got some on 1/16 oz white Maribou jig worked slow near bottom. Got a bonus 17" eye on the jig.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Just a Minnow under a Slip Bobber, about 4-5 feet down near Wood/Cover.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. That is how I usually fish for them. Maybe see you down there sometime.


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm taking my son to fish Atwood on Saturday. I'm not asking for gps Locations. With the weather we've been having where should we start for saugey? I've heard of the beauty of the lake but I've never fished her. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Heading down there this morning. I personally haven't figured out how to catch the saugeye yet.
If I do any good I will let you know.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think there is really a right place or depth to catch saugeye. I caught 5 in 4-5ft of water off the Bank with 3 being 15+".


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Went to Atwood yesterday. Got 28 Crappie . Some trolling a Flicker Shad . Most were caught in 4 foot of water by a fallen tree. Still with eggs. Mostly 10 inches.
Also got 1 14" saugeye trolling.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

What's the water temperature?


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to say , I never even looked at that on the depth finder. sighhhhh


----------

